# Pronúncia das vogais para um espanhol



## Cordovês

Olá a toda a gente! Sou espanhol e estou a aprender português, mas não posso encontrar informação nenhuma sobre a pronúncia das vogais. Conheço a existência da distinção entre vogais abertas e fechadas, mas não encontrei nenhuma dica prática que me ajudasse a compreender o som de cada uma das vogais.

É dizer: qual a diferência entre "anônimo" e "anónimo", ou entre "Antônio" e "António"? E também, qual a representação das vogais abertas e as fechadas, qual o acento que se põe acima de cada caso de vogal, quando calhar? Agradeceria sobretudo informação prática, "traduzir" como é que se diria a sons espanhois.

Outra questão, alguém poderia esclarecer-me o uso dos pronomes interrogativos? Quando é que se utiliza "o que" e "quê"? Li que não era aceitável, por exemplo, dizer: "O que fazes?", mas acho essa expressão em muitos lugares. Deveria ser "Quê fazes?", ou "Que fazes?"

Desculpem os erros que cometi, e também a avalancha de perguntas. Obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Cordovês said:
			
		

> Olá a toda a gente! Sou espanhol e estou a aprender português, mas não posso encontrar informação nenhuma sobre a pronúncia das vogais. Conheço a existência da distinção entre vogais abertas e fechadas, mas não encontrei nenhuma dica prática que me ajudasse a compreender o som de cada uma das vogais.
> 
> É dizer: qual a diferência entre "anônimo" e "anónimo", ou entre "Antônio" e "António"? E também, qual a representação das vogais abertas e as fechadas, qual o acento que se põe acima de cada caso de vogal, quando calhar? Agradeceria sobretudo informação prática, "traduzir" como é que se diria a sons espanhois.


Vejo que está na Catalunha. Então tem sorte, porque estes sons também existem em catalão:

e aberto (Port. é) = catalão è
e fechado (Port. ê) = catalão é
o aberto (Port. ó) = catalão ò
o fechado (Port. ô) = catalão ó

Peça a alguns falantes de catalão para pronunciarem estes sons. A diferença está na altura a que fica a língua quando se pronunciam os sons: aberto = língua baixa, fechado = língua alta. 
Em espanhol, por aquilo que tenho entendido, a língua fica a meio caminho entre a posição de "aberto" e "fechado". 



			
				Cordovês said:
			
		

> Outra questão, alguém poderia esclarecer-me o uso dos pronomes interrogativos? Quando é que se utiliza "o que" e "quê"?


Leia a explicação aqui.



			
				Cordovês said:
			
		

> Li que não era aceitável, por exemplo, dizer: "O que fazes?", mas acho essa expressão em muitos lugares. Deveria ser "Quê fazes?", ou "Que fazes?"


Não estou acordo com essa afirmação. "O que fazes?" é como se diz em Portugal.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outsider said:
			
		

> "O que fazes?" é como se diz em Portugal


O mesmo aqui no Brasil! Claro que escutarias mais "faz" em vez de "fazes" porque o uso de "você" é bem maior aqui  (eu não gosto da palavra "você" e ponto!)

E Outsider, esqueceste de explicar a diferença de António e Antônio, Anónimo e Anônimo 
Cordovês: o uso com acento agudo é usado em Portugal e o com acento circunflexo é usado no Brasil. A diferença na pronúncia também existe, exceto em algumas áreas do nordeste brasileiro onde a escrita é com acento circunflexo mas a pronúncia é de vogal aberta.

E Outsider, como explicar a pronúncia do â? Eu diria que seria algo próximo ao U da palavra inglesa BUT... mas talvez haja diferenças quanto a pronúncia dependendo do lugar... (A pronúncia portuguesa e inglesa são uma caixinha de surpresa )


----------



## MarcB

Tu podes escutar a pronuncia aqui: http://actor.loquendo.com/actordemo/


----------



## Cordovês

Muito obrigado, na verdade é que a informação foi óptima. Mas só fico com uma dúvida: alguém poderia pôr mais a claro como é que se pronunciam "tem" e "têm"? Lembrem que sou espanhol. 

Uma mais questão, quando é que os "e" se pronunciam como "i"? Por exemplo, escutei "vivir" mas grafa-se "viver", e muitos outros casos noutras palavras.

Obrigadíssimo!


----------



## ronanpoirier

"Tem" e "têm" não possuem diferença sonora, apenas uma é o verbo na 3ª pessoa do singular e a outra na 3ª pessoa do plural. O acento, neste caso, é de diferenciação.

Os "e" são pronunciados como "i" sempre quando não fazem parte da sílaba tônica e estão no final da palavra. Algumas vezes também são pronunciados em outras partes da palavra mas nunca, jamais na sílaba tônica serão pronunciados como "i"! Também nunca são pronunciados como "i" quando seguidos por um N ou M que estejam em final de sílaba (seMpre) ou seguidos por outra vogal. (Contudo, pronuncio "tiatro" e não "teatro"). Na dúvida, fale "i" apenas no final da palavra. Vale-se notar que o som não é um "i' propriamente, é quase como uma vogal muda, como se o som não existisse naquele caso.
Outra mudança que também ocorre é a mudança do "o" por um "u" bem suave, sempre, também, quando em final de palavra e sem estar na sílaba tônica e antes de uma vogal que faça parte da sílaba tônica (goela [go-e-la] é lida como guéla, pois "e" é a sílaba tônica e "bo" está antes dela).
Isso tudo ocorre na maioria dos dialetos do Português do Brasil. Não sei quanto ao Português de Portugal.

Para assustar, há também a mudança de som de algumas consoantes antes de "i" ou do "e" que parece "i"... hehehe, mas daí já é outra coisa ;-) E ocorre somente nos dialetos brasileiros, até onde sei ;-)


----------



## ronanpoirier

Cordovês said:
			
		

> "vivir" mas grafa-se "viver"


Honestamente, nunca escutei "vivir"... ainda mais porque -ver é a sílaba tônica... não seria um espanhol falando "vivir" mas com o som do V português?


----------



## Brasileño

O melhor mesmo é praticar com um nativo. Se você tiver MSN ou Skype com microfone em seu computador, podemos agendar uma hora para praticar a pronúncia.  Sou estudante de Espãnhol.


----------



## Outsider

Cordovês said:
			
		

> Muito obrigado, na verdade é que a informação foi óptima. Mas só fico com uma dúvida: alguém poderia pôr mais a claro como é que se pronunciam "tem" e "têm"? Lembrem que sou espanhol.


A primeira representa um ditongo nasal parecido com "ei" (o _m_ em geral não se pronuncia). Tem mais informações aqui. Quanto a -_êm_, algumas pessoas pronunciam-na igual a -_em_, mas muita gente em Portugal, eu incluído, lê "em-em".



			
				Cordovês said:
			
		

> Uma mais questão, quando é que os "e" se pronunciam como "i"? Por exemplo, escutei "vivir" mas grafa-se "viver", e muitos outros casos noutras palavras.


De certeza que não ouviu "vivir", mas é possível que tenha confundido o _ê_, que é como se pronuncia o segundo _e_, com um _i_, já que esse som parece que não existe em espanhol. A pronúncia é [vivêr].

As regras completas para a pronúncia do _e_ como _i_ são um bocado complicadas, e além disso também variam com os dialectos. Duas regras mais ou menos universais são:

1) Pronuncia-se o _e_ como _i_ quando vem antes de uma vogal com a qual não forma ditongo: _teatro, geógrafo, reúne_, incluindo em expressões: _de água, se ouvem_, etc. (Mas em Portugal às vezes faz-se elisão na fala: _d'água, s'ouvem_, etc.)

2) Pronuncia-se o _e_ como _i_ quando é a primeira letra de uma palavra, desde que não venha seguida de _m_, _n_, _s_ ou _x_ mais outra consoante: _eterno, emigrar_, (pronunciado tal como _imigrar_), _exame_, etc.

Além disso, no Brasil, também se pronuncia geralmente o _e_ como _i_ no final das palavras: _tarde, onde, vive, me_, etc.


----------



## Vanda

Hip hip hurra!!! Just found the Pt alphabet read by a Brazilian and a Portuguese native . Listen to it here. After the alphabet you'll find the vowels and diphthongs and the consonants pronunciation as well.

I've just included it in our Resources on the top of the Pt forum.


----------



## Outsider

Experimente este sítio, que a Vanda referiu noutro tópico. Escreva _viver_ e *_vivir_, para ouvir a diferença entre os dois.


----------



## Cordovês

Muito obrigado. As suas dicas foram óptimas. Na verdade que espanhol e português, embora se diga que são muito próximos, têm uma distância fonética que o espanhol não possue, por exemplo, com o italiano ou mesmo com o galego. Estou só a começar mas é difícil para mim escutar e entender português. Mas com a ajuda de vocês tudo é muito mais fácil, obrigado.


----------



## ryba

Outsider said:


> 1) Pronuncia-se o _e_ como _i_ quando vem antes de uma vogal com a qual não forma ditongo: _teatro, geógrafo, reúne_, incluindo em expressões: _de água, se ouvem_, etc. (Mas em Portugal às vezes faz-se elisão na fala: _d'água, s'ouvem_, etc.)
> 
> 2) Pronuncia-se o _e_ como _i_ quando é a primeira letra de uma palavra, desde que não venha seguida de _m_, _n_, _s_ ou _x_ mais outra consoante: _eterno, emigrar_, (pronunciado tal como _imigrar_), _exame_, etc.



Estas regras aplicam-se ao português brasileiro também, não?



ronanpoirier said:


> Também nunca são pronunciados como "i" quando seguidos por um N ou M que estejam em final de sílaba (seMpre) ou seguidos por outra vogal. (Contudo, pronuncio "tiatro" e não "teatro").



Não entendo, Ronan, pois o caso de "teatro" é uma exceção o sempre se pronuncia assim "antes de uma vogal com a qual não forma ditongo" (veja a regra #2, acima)? Você se referiu somente aos ditongos dizendo que não?

P.S.: Se pronunciam _emigrar_ (quase?) tal como _imigrar_, então, na fala, de vez em quando, deve haver malentendidos...

Obrigado de antemão.


----------



## Outsider

ryba said:


> P.S.: Se pronunciam _emigrar_ (quase?) tal como _imigrar_, então, na fala, de vez em quando, deve haver malentendidos...


Culpa nossa, por insistirmos em fazer a distinção. Noutras línguas, parece-me que só se usa a palavra *i*migrante. 

Bom, na prática o contexto costuma chegar para distinguir as duas. E de qualquer maneira quem é emigrante num país é sempre imigrante noutro.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> 2) Pronuncia-se o _e_ como _i_ quando é a primeira letra de uma palavra, desde que não venha seguida de _m_, _n_, _s_ ou _x_ mais outra consoante: _eterno, emigrar_, (pronunciado tal como _imigrar_), _exame_, etc.


 
Out, você então pronuncia iterno? Não sei se entendi bem a regra (e desculpe pelo "você").
O


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Out, você então pronuncia iterno? Não sei se entendi bem a regra (e desculpe pelo "você").
> O


 
Eu calculo que diga "iterno" da mesma forma que eu também digo. Aliás "Itérno".


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Out, você então pronuncia iterno?


Sim, é assim que pronuncio a palavra. 



olivinha said:


> (e desculpe pelo "você").


Ora essa, Olivinha! Já estou habituado.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Sim, é assim que pronuncio a palavra.


Pois é que eu estive pensando e acho que no Brasil pronunciamos eterno, etiqueta, etc.; bem, eu, pelo menos, sim. Seria interessantes se outros brasileiros opinassem. 



Outsider said:


> Ora essa, Olivinha! Já estou habituado.


Ufa, por um momento comecei a me sentir self-conscious com "você". 

O


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Pois é que eu estive pensando e acho que no Brasil pronunciamos eterno, etiqueta, etc.; bem, eu, pelo menos, sim. Seria interessantes se outros brasileiros opinassem.
> 
> 
> Ufa, por um momento comecei a me sentir self-conscious com "você".
> 
> O


 

Só um aparte, aqui também se pronuncia etc.


----------



## Vanda

Olivinha:


> Pois é que eu estive pensando e acho que no Brasil pronunciamos eterno, etiqueta, etc.; bem, eu, pelo menos, sim. Seria interessantes se outros brasileiros opinassem.


Quero acreditar que essas palavras são ditas assim no país em geral, com uma pequena ressalva: alguns dirão /étiqueta, éterno/, etc., e outros /êtiqueta, êterno/, etc..., mas sempre com /e/.


----------



## kurumin

_*e*_terno /e/ [e'tEhnu]
_*e*_migrante /e/
*e*xame /e/  [e'zãmi]
r_*e*_al /e/  [he'aw]
g_*e*_ógrafo /e/

 t_*e*_atro /i/ ou /e/


_*e*_scola /i/ ou /e/
_*e*_star /i/ ou /e/
_*e*_spiar /i/ ou /e/
_*e*_xperto /i/ ou /e/

_*e*_ntender /i/ ou /e/
_*e*_mpregar /i/ ou /e/


----------



## kurumin

Cordovês;1110563 Mas só fico com uma dúvida: alguém poderia pôr mais a claro como é que se pronunciam "tem" e "têm"? Lembrem que sou espanhol. 

[/quote said:
			
		

> Em português brasileiro TEM e TÊM, e muitas vezes PÕE e PÕEM, têm o mesmo som
> _
> tem, têm_ [te~j~]
> _põe, põem_ [põj~]


----------



## MOC

Só para lembrar que a descrição do Kurumin se refere a português brasileiro e não europeu. 
Por aqui, as 6 primeiras seriam ditas com /i/ e as seguintes com /e/.


----------



## Outsider

Eu não pronuncio "escola", "estar", "expiar" nem "experto" com /e/. Em geral, parece-me até que não pronuncio esse "e".

Quanto a "entender" e "emprego", há muito quem diga "intender" e "imprego" de vez em quando, embora isto já seja considerado incorrecto.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Eu não pronuncio "escola", "estar", "expiar" nem "experto" com /e/. Em geral, parece-me até que não pronuncio esse "e".
> 
> Quanto a "entender" e "emprego", há muito quem diga "intender" e "imprego" de vez em quando, embora isto já seja considerado incorrecto.



"Entender" com /i/ realmente já ouvi. "Emprego" é novidade.

Quanto à questão acima, eu também não o pronuncio. O que eu queria dizer é que é o som do nosso "e" em geral. O silencioso .

Também digo algo bastante mais próximo de 'Scola, 'Star, 'xpiar, 'Sperto, do que propriamente com /e/.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Eu não pronuncio "escola", "estar", "expiar" nem "experto" com /e/. Em geral, parece-me até que não pronuncio esse "e".
> 
> Quanto a "entender" e "emprego", há muito quem diga "intender" e "imprego" de vez em quando, embora isto já seja considerado incorrecto.



Por que é incorreto? 
Ah, é mesmo. Vocês gostam do "âi" quando dizem "em/ei".


----------



## Outsider

Não, é porque antes de consoante a pronúncia deve ser /e/ nasal.


----------



## ryba

Olá, foreiros!

Necessito de sua ajuda.

Acho que já tenho alguma idéia sobre qual é a diferença entre vogais abertas e fechadas, aprendo catalão, francês e inglês, línguas que possuem estes tipos de vogais. No idioma polonês esta distinção não existe, tal como em espanhol.


Por exemplo, *a letra "e"*.

O "e" acentuado, se não leva acento gráfico, pode ser pronunciado com um "e" aberto /ɛ/, como na palavra "merda" ou fechado /e/, como na palavra "verde" e nos verbos terminados em -er, "viver".

Eu não tenho muito contacto com o português falado mas parece-me que o "e" acentuado na palavra "ele" é fechado e na "ela" é aberto... É assim?


É bom conhecer a etimologia...





XiaoRoel said:


> Velho pronuncia-se con e aberto porque provem de uma e breve latina. Espelho está assimilado aos derivados de -ículum (com i breve) como escaraveho (< *scarabiculum), por isso ainda procedendo de e breve latina tem uma pronúncia fechada.




...ou a mesma palavra em outra língua românica:


em catalão: m*e*rda /ɛ/
em francês: m*e*rde /ɛ/

 => em português: m*e*rda  /ɛ/ 


Mas isso não sempre funciona em todos os casos:


em catalão: v*e*rd /ɛ/
em francês: v*e*rt /ɛ:/

em português: v*e*rde /e/ 


Existem algumas regras ou tenho que aprender tudo de cor (de memória)???


Muito obrigado de antemão pela sua ajuda, sou principiante em português e a fonética é de suma importância pra mim.


----------



## Macunaíma

ryba said:


> Eu não tenho muito contacto com o português falado mas parece-me que o "e" acentuado na palavra "ele" é fechado e na "ela" é aberto... É assim?


 
Exatamente: o *e* de *e*le é fechado e de *e*la, aberto.

Não sei explicar o porquê disso, mas sei que é muito confuso (não fui muito didático aqui, reconheço).

Algumas palavras que têm uma vogal fechada no singular abrem essa mesma vogal no plural enquanto outras mantêm a vogal fechada sem explicação e sem que isso siga um padrão:

*o*vo [ô] --> *o*vos [ó]
*o*lho [ô] --> *o*lhos [ó]
rep*o*lho [ô] --> rep*o*lhos [ô]
p*o*rco [ô] --> p*o*rcos [ó]

(_adj. masc._) t*o*rto [ô], (_adj. fem._) t*o*rta [ó]

O mesmo em: m*o*rto [ô] e m*o*rta [ó]

Isso para só falar da letra O... 

Há muitos outros exemplos. Isso é uma daquelas coisas para as quais não há regras, você tem que simplesmente confiar na sua capacidade de "pegar no ar" (e para isso você precisa ter muito contato com português falado, claro).


----------



## IsaC

Eu digo 

êtiquêta (etiqueta)
itérno (eterno)
étc (etc)
ixame (exame)
êmigrar (emigrar)

Falta acrescentar o som do _e_ fechado. Ex: "Sabe" Não sei explicar como se pronuncia este _e _mas será semelhante ao som inglês do último _e _na palavra "Portuguese"

Quanto à questão do "o que" não se estaria a referir ao "o que é que"? Esta expressão é muito usada entre portugueses, aliás eu acho que nunca digo "o que fazes amanhã?" mas sempre "o que é que fazes amanhã?" Mas talvez não seja tão adequado utilizá-la na escrita, pelo menos não num contexto formal.

Vanda, o link que indicou está muito interessante, só é pena não ter a dicção das vogais em Portugal para ajudar a fazer a distinção entre as duas versões do idioma.


----------



## Denis555

Não me lembro agora de outras palavras com distinção só no timbre do "e". No momento só estas:

Ele(s) > ê fechado
Ela(s) > é aberto

pélo > é aberto [verbo: eu pélo]
pelo > ê fechado [por + o]


Já com "o" existem muitas palavras!:

Cor > ó aberto [de cor=de memória]
Cor > ô fechado

Pode > ó aberto [presente]
Pôde > ô fechado [passado]

Choro > ó aberto [verbo: eu choro]
Choro > ô fechado [substantivo]

Avó > ó aberto [feminino]
Avô > ô fechado [masculino]
Avós > ó aberto [os dois. Vitória feminina]

Jogo > ó aberto [verbo: eu jogo]
Jogo > ô fechado [substantivo]

Acordo > ó aberto [verbo: eu me acordo]
Acordo > ô fechado[substantivo]

Forma > ó aberto [maneira, figura, estado]
Forma > ô fechado [recipiente, molde. Também escrito: fôrma]

_E tantas outras!_


----------



## Alandria

IsaC said:


> Eu digo
> êmigrar (emigrar)


 
Fora "levitar" (confirmei com Moc em um vídeo), essa é a segunda palavra cujo "e" pretônico não é reduzido em Portugal ao que me consta. Há mais palavras cujo "e" pretônico não é reduzido?


----------



## Outsider

ryba said:


> Eu não tenho muito contacto com o português falado mas parece-me que o "e" acentuado na palavra "ele" é fechado e na "ela" é aberto... É assim?
> 
> É bom conhecer a etimologia...


Se não estou enganado, originalmente os primeiros és de "ele" e "ela" eram ambos fechados, mas com o tempo o de "ela" tornou-se aberto por dissimilação (para contrastar melhor com o pronome masculino).



ryba said:


> em catalão: m*e*rda  (é)
> em francês: m*e*rde (é)
> 
> => em português: m*e*rda (é)
> 
> Mas isso não sempre funciona em todos os casos:
> 
> em catalão: v*e*rd (é)
> em francês: v*e*rt (é)
> em português: v*e*rde (ê)
> 
> Existem algumas regras ou tenho que aprender tudo de cor (de memória)???


Infelizmente, acho que não há regras simples que relacionem a pronúncia numa língua românica com a pronúncia noutra. O catalão, especialmente, tem muitas vezes o timbre contrário ao das outras línguas.

Basicamente, o "é" em sílabas tónicas deriva de um "e" breve latino, enquanto o "ê" deriva de um "e" longo ou de um "i" breve. Mas há muitas excepções, devidas a regularizações por analogia ou, por outro lado, a dissimilações.

O único caso em que o timbre da vogal se pode prever com exactidão é nas conjugações dos verbos regulares.

No caso dos substantivos e adjectivos, o timbre das vogais geralmente não se altera do singular para o plural nem do masculino para o feminino, mas com algumas excepções, como as que o Macunaíma referiu acima.

Só mais uma nota: quando a vogal tónica vem antes de uma consoante nasal (m, n, nh) é geralmente fechada (â, ê, ô). Há algumas excepções, mas são muito poucas. Além disso, qualquer uma destas vogais é fechada desde que seja nasal. As vogais "e" e "o" são geralmente fechadas quando fazem parte de ditongos; as excepções normalmente vêm assinaladas: "éi", "ói", "éu".


----------



## jazyk

> Algumas palavras que têm uma vogal fechada no singular abrem essa mesma vogal no plural enquanto outras mantêm a vogal fechada sem explicação e sem que isso siga um padrão:
> 
> *o*vo [ô] --> *o*vos [ó]
> *o*lho [ô] --> *o*lhos [ó]
> rep*o*lho [ô] --> rep*o*lhos [ô]
> p*o*rco [ô] --> p*o*rcos [ó]
> 
> (_adj. masc._) t*o*rto [ô], (_adj. fem._) t*o*rta [ó]
> 
> O mesmo em: m*o*rto [ô] e m*o*rta [ó]
> 
> Isso para só falar da letra O...


Também me lembro que os adjetivos em -oso seguem o mesmo padrão:

gostoso - o fechado
gostosos - o aberto
gostosa - o aberto
gostosas - o aberto

Portanto, nesses adjetivos só o masculino singular é fechado, o resto é aberto.

Outra dica para o Ryba: os dicionários aqui no Brasil não costumam trazer nenhuma indicação com relação à pronúncia das vogais e e o, se aberta ou fechada. Quando não há indicação, essas vogais pronunciam-se abertas; quando são pronunciadas fechadas, põem ê e ô entre parênteses, pelo menos os dicionários com que estou familiarizado. Exemplos:

forte - não há indicação de pronúncia, portanto _o_ aberto
força (ô) - aqui se segue a pronúncia indicada entre parênteses

Espero ter ajudado um pouquinho.


----------



## IsaC

Alandria said:


> Fora "levitar" (confirmei com Moc em um vídeo), essa é a segunda palavra cujo "e" pretônico não é reduzido em Portugal ao que me consta. Há mais palavras cujo "e" pretônico não é reduzido?


 
Lamento mas não sei o que é o "e" pretônico! Não consegui perceber a pergunta 

Eu digo êmigrar mas há muita gente que diz imigrar, eu prefiro dizer assim para não confundir com o verbo imigrar mas de facto a diferença torna-se muito ténue


----------



## ryba

Ajudaram-me imenso, não sei como lhes agradecer!



IsaC said:


> Lamento mas não sei o que é o "e" pretônico!


Pretônico é que vai antes da sílaba acentuada (tônica).


----------



## ryba

1) 





Vanda said:


> Quero acreditar que essas palavras são ditas assim no país em geral, com uma pequena ressalva: alguns dirão /étiqueta, éterno/, etc.*, e outros /êtiqueta, êterno/, etc..., mas sempre com /e/.



*Nossa, isso quer dizer que alguns brasileiros abrem vogais átonas (!).



Outsider said:


> Só mais uma nota: quando a vogal tónica vem antes de uma consoante nasal (m, n, nh) é geralmente fechada (â, ê, ô). Há algumas excepções, mas são muito poucas.



2) Até onde eu sei, em português brasileiro são sempre fechadas nessa situação (ou, pelo menos, levam acento cincunflexo) porque são sempre nasais (enquanto em alguns sotaques de Portugal não sempre)... É certo? O grupo -en- em _tenho_ é nasalado? Isso explicaria o porquê das diferenças entre a pronúncia do grupo -nh- em EP e PB.

3) Tenho uma pergunta sobre a vogal "a" no Brasil. É fechada somente no contexto ao que o Outsider está se referindo? Isso significaria que o "a" fechado no Brasil sempre leva acento circunflexo e nos demais casos é sempre aberto... (???)


----------



## Macunaíma

> *Nossa, isso quer dizer que alguns brasileiros abrem vogais átonas (!).


 
No caso de eterno, eu pronuncio étérno, com os dois *e*'s abertos. Não consigo lembrar agora, mas possivelmente há outras palavras em que o mesmo acontece.



> 3) Tenho uma pergunta sobre a vogal "a" no Brasil. É fechada somente no contexto ao que o Outsider está se referindo? Isso significaria que o "a" fechado no Brasil sempre leva acento circunflexo e nos demais casos é sempre aberto... (???)


 
Sim, exceto quando vem antes de uma consoante nasal, o *a* é pronunciado aberto. 

Quanto a ter ou não o acento circunflexo, isso não altera a pronúncia do *a* fechado nasal, porque o acento está lá apenas para indicar a tonicidade da sílaba e não o som do *a*. O som de *a* em _c*a*ma_ e em_ c*â*mara_ é idêntico.


----------



## Outsider

ryba said:


> 2) Até onde eu sei, em português brasileiro são sempre fechadas nessa situação (ou, pelo menos, levam acento cincunflexo) [...]


Penso que são sempre fechadas, mas nem sempre levam acento circumflexo. Podem não ter acento gráfico. (Repare que em português o "acento circunflexo" é um sinal gráfico, e não um tipo de pronúncia.)



ryba said:


> [...] porque são sempre nasais (enquanto em alguns sotaques de Portugal não sempre)... É certo?


Em Portugal, palavras como por exemplo _l*e*me_, _per*e*ne_ e _L*e*mos_ (nome de pessoa) têm um "e" tónico aberto antes de vogal nasal. Mas isto é raro.



ryba said:


> O grupo -en- em _tenho_ é nasalado?


Pode ser nasal no Brasil, mas não em Portugal.


----------



## Macunaíma

_T*en*ho_ no Brasil é nasal, assim como_ l*e*me_, _per*e*ne_ e _L*e*mos._


----------



## ryba

Outsider said:


> Penso que são sempre fechadas, mas nem sempre levam acento circumflexo. Podem não ter acento gráfico.


Ah, claro, por exemplo o "a" em _*antes*__. _É fechado porque é nasal é não vai acentuado. É isso?

Achei um tópico sobre a nasalização .


----------



## Outsider

ryba said:


> Ah, claro, por exemplo o "a" em _*antes*__. _É fechado porque é nasal é não vai acentuado. É isso?


É. 

P.S. Em polaco também têm vogais nasais, não é verdade?


----------



## ryba

Aqui tens a resposta à tua pergunta (em português).


----------



## Denis555

O polonês tem sons nasais que são parecidos com os nossos:
Ą pronunciado como em c*om*, b*om*, t*on*to, ou seja *õ*, às vezes /õw/ parente do nosso *ão* /ãw/
Ę pronunciado como p*en*te, qu*en*te, ou seja *ẽ*, às vezes[formalmente] /ẽw/ parente do nosso *em* /ẽj /

Mas o português tem muitos mais: as cinco vogais nasais além dos ditongos nasais. Mesmo assim não acho que eles tenham muitos problemas com os sons nasais, por experiência própria pois tenho alunos de português aqui.

O probleminha como falou Ryba é as vogais abertas e fechadas, por enquanto que em espanhol só existem *ê* e *ô* fechados, eles têm só *é* e *ó* abertos!

E nós temos os 2 pares!:
ê é
ô ó


----------



## Outsider

Parece que as vogais "e" e "o" espanholas (pelo menos na maioria dos dialectos) não são abertas nem fechadas, mas médias: a meio caminho entre o aberto e o fechado. Imagino que seja o mesmo em polaco.


----------



## MOC

Denis555 said:


> O probleminha como falou Ryba é as vogais abertas e fechadas, por enquanto que em espanhol só existem *ê* e *ô* fechados, eles têm só *é* e *ó* abertos!


 
Isto não queria dizer que o "e" e "o" espanhóis são fechados, espero. Todas as vogais espanholas são bem abertas. Já me custa concordar com a própria opinião do Outsider, que diz que são vogais médias. Entender como alguém pode achar essas vogais fechadas, ainda mais complicado me resulta.


----------



## jazyk

> Parece que as vogais "e" e "o" espanholas (pelo menos na maioria dos dialectos) não são abertas nem fechadas, mas médias: a meio caminho entre o aberto e o fechado. Imagino que seja o mesmo em polaco.


Concordo com o que diz a respeito do espanhol, mas em polonês são abertas.


----------



## Denis555

O que me parece é que às vezes pode haver um é ou ó no espanhol; para mim normalmente essas vogais são *fechadas*. É o que diz aqui.
No entanto, o que normalmente nos ensinam e o que eu ouço é que são *fechadas*: aqui ou esse aqui: ver Las Vocales.


----------



## ryba

Denis555 said:


> O probleminha como falou Ryba é as vogais abertas e fechadas, por enquanto que em espanhol só existem *ê* e *ô* fechados, eles têm só *é* e *ó* abertos!


Em geral, nos temos as vogais "o" e "e" intermédias ou ligeiramente abertas, mas o grado de abertura depende de se são acentuadas ou não. As diferenças são mínimais: o "o" acentuado é bem aberto; átono, um pouco mais fechado porque há menos tensão. Isso não tem nenhuma importância pelo significado e a gente não pensa nisso.

No final da palavra o "o" espanhol é bem mais fechado do que o nosso.

O "e" espanhol é pelo geral mais fechado que o "e" polonês e isso se nota claramente, mas não sempre é assim. Por exemplo um argentino gritando "¡ay, qué fuErte!", abre o "e" em muitos casos, em especial se é porteño.

Comparado com o "e" aberto do inglês (What the hɛll?, wɛll, Attɛlntion!, yɛs) e do catalão (exeto alguns sotaques, o sotaque de Lleída, por exemplo) o "e" polonês é muito menos aberto e comparado com o "e" aberto em francês, o nosso é um pouquinho menos aberto, isto é o que eu percebo..

É difícil falar das vogais porque o grado de abertura não é a única característica de que se pode falar.


----------



## MOC

Denis555 said:


> O que me parece é que às vezes pode haver um é ou ó no espanhol; para mim normalmente essas vogais são *fechadas*. É o que diz aqui.
> No entanto, o que normalmente nos ensinam e o que eu ouço é que são *fechadas*: aqui ou esse aqui: ver Las Vocales.


 

Vi o texto desse enlace "Las Vocales".

E a julgar pelas tabelas que apresentam, o som da "e" espanhola é "e" e o da "ê" portuguesa é igualmente "e". Isto não tem cabimento algum. O "ê" português (aqui falo do português de Portugal - talvez no Brasil não o seja) é muito, mas *muito*, mais fechado que o "e" que se utiliza em Espanha.

O mesmo sendo válido para a relação "â" português - "a" espanhol ou "ô" português - "o" espanhol.

Aliás, é bastante fácil identificar um português por aqui se ele chegar dizendo "nêcêsito", e já não o será se ele vier dizendo "nécésito".


----------



## Alandria

ryba said:


> 1)
> 
> *Nossa, isso quer dizer que alguns brasileiros abrem vogais átonas (!).


 
Normalmente são só os nordestinos, porém quando uma palavra já tem um "e" tônico aberto ou "o" tônico aberto, pode acontecer abertura da pretônica por *assimilação*, ou seja, dizer "étérno" não é incomum à maioria das regiões, porém "étiqueta", "pégar", "nótar" é* incomum* e apenas possível no *nordeste*.

Eu digo "*ê*térno" com o primeiro "e" fechado como é comum entre os capixabas, paulistas e sulistas.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu já sou do grupo que pronuncia /itérnu/. Mas caso seja necessária ênfase, da sai um "e" fechado. 

O que me ocorre quanto ao "o" e ao "e" espanhóis é o mesmo que me ocorre com o italiano: quando pronunciam uma palavra que seja similar em português e que contenha "o"/"e", ela me soa o oposto de que em português.

Ex.: "enorme" (espanhol) soa-me com "o" fechado porque em português é pronunciado com "o" aberto. "come" (italiano) soa-me com "o" aberto porque em português "como" é pronunciado com "o" fechado.
Ou seja, acredito que elas sejam mesmo um meio-termo entre as vogais fechadas e as abertas do português, por isso parecem o oposto.

Entretanto, quando eu falo espanhol eu uso as vogais fechadas sempre e quando falo italiano eu uso as vogais médias na maioria das vezes (provavelmente por influência da Laura Pausini) e, nos outros momentos, uso a vogal aberta ou fechada, dependendo da sua pronúncia (lembrando que há um dialeto italiano que faz distinção entre as vogais abertas e fechadas [aquela história de "vênti" {ventos} e "vénti" {20} ] e creio que ele seja o italiano padrão).


----------



## Alandria

ronanpoirier said:


> Eu já sou do grupo que pronuncia /itérnu/. Mas caso seja necessária ênfase, da sai um "e" fechado.
> 
> O que me ocorre quanto ao "o" e ao "e" espanhóis é o mesmo que me ocorre com o italiano: quando pronunciam uma palavra que seja similar em português e que contenha "o"/"e", ela me soa o oposto de que em português.
> 
> Ex.: "enorme" (espanhol) soa-me com "o" fechado porque em português é pronunciado com "o" aberto. "come" (italiano) soa-me com "o" aberto porque em português "como" é pronunciado com "o" fechado.
> Ou seja, acredito que elas sejam mesmo um meio-termo entre as vogais fechadas e as abertas do português, por isso parecem o oposto.
> 
> Entretanto, quando eu falo espanhol eu uso as vogais fechadas sempre e quando falo italiano eu uso as vogais médias na maioria das vezes (provavelmente por influência da Laura Pausini) e, nos outros momentos, uso a vogal aberta ou fechada, dependendo da sua pronúncia (lembrando que há um dialeto italiano que faz distinção entre as vogais abertas e fechadas [aquela história de "vênti" {ventos} e "vénti" {20} ] e creio que ele seja o italiano padrão).


 
Provavelmente no sul é onde há realmente mais variação quanto às vogais pretônicas, sempre *fechadas* ou *reduzidas*. Eu já ouvi um catarinense *do interior* (se fosse do litoral eu não acharia estranho) dizer 'c*u*rréto" (ele era de Concórdia). O problema é que se eu chegar dizendo que falam assim, são capazes de me engolir viva, fazem questão de dizer que no sul praticamente não há redução vocálica. 

Sobre as vogais antes de nasal: no sul e em São Paulo as vogais são fechadas sem nasalização antes de consoante nasal, mesmo nas sílabas tônicas. Nos sotaques do sudeste (excluindo São Paulo), são nasais em sílaba tônica e apenas fechadas sem nasalização em sílaba átona (porém o "a" não é reduzido), já no nordeste são nasais sempre. Basicamente:

Bãnãnâ: nordeste
banãnâ: sudeste
banânâ/bânânâ: sul + São Paulo
Bânânâ/bânanâ: Portugal


----------



## Denis555

Concordo! Eu, pelo menos, falo banana /bãnãnâ/ e eterno /étéhnu/ bem aberto como nas novelas.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Vi o texto desse enlace "Las Vocales".
> 
> E a julgar pelas tabelas que apresentam, o som da "e" espanhola é "e" e o da "ê" portuguesa é igualmente "e".


No alfabeto fonético internacional, os símbolos [e] e [o] usam-se quer para vogais (semi-)fechadas quer para vogais médias. Geralmente, quando se descreve uma língua, a diferença entre os dois graus de abertura não é importante.

Mas quando por alguma razão se quer ser mais preciso, pode-se usar [e] e [o] com um diacrítico para as vogais médias. Vejam aqui e aqui.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> No alfabeto fonético internacional, os símbolos [e] e [o] usam-se quer para vogais (semi-)fechadas quer para vogais médias. Geralmente, quando se descreve uma língua, a diferença entre os dois graus de abertura não é importante.
> 
> Mas quando por alguma razão se quer ser mais preciso, pode-se usar [e] e [o] com um diacrítico para as vogais médias. Vejam aqui e aqui.


 

Esse segundo link já se percebe melhor. Pelo menos aí é feita a distinção entre o "o" de "dor" (português), e o "o" de "todo" (castelhano).


----------



## Dymn

MOC said:


> Entender como alguém pode achar essas vogais fechadas, ainda mais complicado me resulta.


Os catalães percebemo-las (e realizamo-las) como vogais fechadas. Talvez as vogais mediais de português europeu são um pouco mais fechadas do que as brasileiras e as catalãs, e daí essa diferença de percepção.


----------



## yangonau

Português : sonidos nasales m, n y tilde *(~)* y de los acentos que diferencian algunas tan parecidas como ‘avó’ y ‘avô’. ¿Alguien es capaz de pronunciarlas correctamente?
Alô Alô garotada!! Tudo joia? 
Falando en Português, som nasal ou  entendendo os signos do chapéu (^) com som fechado e (´) aberto  - uma das clases mais complicadas de dar - e muito divertida também. Mais muitas vezes sem resultado para estudantes de varias nacionalidades ... Alguma dicas para me dar?


----------



## Archimec

Para estudantes de língua inglêsa sugiro _rock_(*avó*) & _roll_(*avô*).


----------

